# Really don't know what to do update after scan



## 2nd time

Hi I have five kids atm dd6 dd5 ds4 dd2 dd1 & am pregnant with our next we found out the sex with the first four and had a suprise with our last dd.

I had convinced myself she was a boy and was abit shocked when she popped out a girl. My ds was hartbroken and asked if the boy was still in my tummy.

This time we had decided to be team yellow as I'm excited to feel the joy when my new baby boy is passed to me. Problem is what if it's a girl. 

I can't decide if we should find out so we csn prepare ds if it's a girl or keep the hope going until birth I feel like I don't know what to do and like I'm under emence pressure to have a boy for ds.

Should I find out?
How do I prepare ds?
How do I cope with the guilt if he's disappointed? 
I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Jessicahide

I would find out, but i always want to so i can't be trusted to give impartial advice!


----------



## 2nd time

Lol


----------



## XtattoochickX

I have 3 girls so i understand your abit
My first two children we not planned but i was happy and i had a girl first which i wanted
My second pregnacy i was shocked i fell pregnant but than was over the moon and wanted a boy
I had a scan done and felt awful when they said it was a girl
I felt like finding out ruined a part off my pregnancy
Than with my third it was with my new husband and was planned
I didnt bother to find out the sex this time
I ended up thinking it was a boy tho i even bought boyish stuff
And the day i went into labour there they were lol a girl
But i fell so deeply in love with her i didnt care where my boy was 
Im so glad i never found out and had a suprise because by than u dont care u just see them and love them instantly regardless to there sex


----------



## Isme

I would want to know ahead of time so that I could prepare myself and come around to the idea. (In fact, I had an early gender scan done with one because I was hoping for another girl, and was afraid I'd need time to process and warm up to the idea of a little boy.) This would be especially important for me if I was worried about a small child who was hoping strongly for one gender over the other. The thing about newborns is that the mom usually falls in love either way (which is a case for waiting, to spare yourself the stress during pregnancy, as someone else mentioned) but siblings can sometimes have a difficult time bonding with a new baby in the best of conditions. To make things easier for a child who may experience "gender disappointment" and other bad feelings if things don't go as hoped, then I would want those few extra months to prepare everyone and smooth things over before the big day.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I would find out, how far along are you? maybe we could have a guess off of the nub if your 13 weeksish:) I find the obsession of wanting to know the gender consumed my brain for the whole pregnancy on my suprise bumps, but the last few that I knew on I was able to keep my brain more with the family:)


----------



## 2nd time

Here is my 12 week scan if you want to nub guess. 

This time round it's actually my only boy that I'm worried about and his reaction to a possible fith sister I would feel so guilty for him. Although that said at the tender age of four he already has a plan to dress a girl in boy clothing if he doesn't get his brother lol
 



Attached Files:







20160803_081301.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Jessicahide

2nd time said:


> Here is my 12 week scan if you want to nub guess.
> 
> This time round it's actually my only boy that I'm worried about and his reaction to a possible fith sister I would feel so guilty for him. Although that said at the tender age of four he already has a plan to dress a girl in boy clothing if he doesn't get his brother lol

Looks girlie to me


----------



## pinhams

Your post is so close to my heart. I have 1 son and 2 daughters. My son desperately wants a brother.
Dh and I decided to have one more baby and i know DH wants a boy just as much as my son.
We have been for 12 weeks scan today and im pretty sure its a girl. I know i cant be 100% but all guesses have said girl too.
I feel bad on this baby because I feel disappointed because it doesnt look like they will get the outcome they wanted.x


----------



## mummy2_1

That nub does look like a girl. But there's always chance the nub theory isn't 100%


----------



## 2nd time

I have talked to dh and we will be finding out gender on 26th wish us luck


----------



## Isme

Best of luck to you at your gender scan! I do think the 12-week scan you posted would indicate this baby is another girl. However, nothing is 100% and there's still a chance it could go the other way. I hope your son is able to come around if things don't go his way. Bless his heart. It's gotta be hard to be a 4-year-old boy with so many sisters. :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

best of luck x


----------



## 6lilpigs

agreeing with the ladies, the nub does look girly so finding out now you will give you all time to get excited about meeting her if its is confirmed:) Maybe in the future if you were to have more you can look into swaying for a little boy:)


----------



## 2nd time

We had our 20 week scan yesterday and I was very surprised to find out that we are actually having a baby boy . I put so much stress on myself before hand I broke down and cried for about four hours after finding out. I hope you ladies get the news you are hoping for too. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Jessicahide

2nd time said:


> We had our 20 week scan yesterday and I was very surprised to find out that we are actually having a baby boy . I put so much stress on myself before hand I broke down and cried for about four hours after finding out. I hope you ladies get the news you are hoping for too. Thanks for all your support.

WOOHOOO!!!!! Congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

This is great news:) Enjoy the rest of your now much calmer pregnancy!! How did your son take the news:)


----------



## 2nd time

He's over the moon thanks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Isme

That is wonderful! Congratulations!!!


----------

